
A Rare Look Inside a Massive Bitcoin Mine - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/06/a-rare-look-inside-a-massive-bitcoin-mine/
======
misiti3780
that is pretty interesting - living in the factory and playing computer games
and drinking tea would definitely suck though

